# Blast at Iranian Nuclear Facility



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

This ones splotchy at best but info is trailing in.........

ROSE picked up zilch

RSOE EDIS - Emergency and Disaster Information Service

CNBC

Explosion at one of Iran's nuclear facilities - Middle-East - Unexplained Mysteries Discussion Forums

Israel news source (unknown reliability)

Fordo said to be crippled by 'blast' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

what you think went down? Drone strike or someone spilled a coke on the control panel?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe the drone strike caused someone to dribble on the control panel?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Here was the response by the white house its in the short 55 second video:

New details surface on Iran nuclear explosion

I dont know this looks strange. Israel is supposedly the propegator of the news. Iran is saying it didnt happen.

The only news out of Iran this week thats near in scale is:

Iran launches monkey into space, showing missile progress - Yahoo! News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This can not be Iran has no nukes of any kind yet Obama said so.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Hahahahahaaaaaaa Smitty!! 

North Koreans trapped, Iran blowing up, Monkeys into space,. . . Id put my money on drone strike we now how he loves them toys.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Israel does not mess around. They usually let their enemies go 98% with construction and just as the decorator leaves and they call the caterer to plan the ribbon cutting ceremony, they show up and blow it back to the dark ages. They're funny that way. There's a reason why they continue to survive surrounded by their enemies. Whoever blesses them will be blessed and whoever curses Isreal will be cursed.

punch


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

God this would b great. N if it was a black op by Isreal... Way to go.. Just don't take credit for it, every nation in mid east wants you gone, so no reason to give them any ammo. This, if true, is the best news I've heard lately.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

And right around the same time Benjamin Netanyahu gets re-elected as Prime Minister. Imagine the coincidence. Nod, wink, grin.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Israel airstrikes in Syria overnight (confirmed)

Israel hits target in Syria border area: sources - Yahoo! News


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember a few years ago the Israelis actually got a computer virus into the program that control the centrifuge used to enrich uranium and it burnt out a bearing causing a fire.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty accurate. I don't know the details but our commander in theif has, through his spox, already stated clearly we have attacked Iran digitally in the techno world. They were bragging of course to show how tough they were, but if Iran attacked back in anyway I'll bet they forget their little forway into messing with another country.



Meangreen said:


> I remember a few years ago the Israelis actually got a computer virus into the program that control the centrifuge used to enrich uranium and it burnt out a bearing causing a fire.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Pretty accurate. I don't know the details but our commander in theif has, through his spox, already stated clearly we have attacked Iran digitally in the techno world. They were bragging of course to show how tough they were, but if Iran attacked back in anyway I'll bet they forget their little forway into messing with another country.
> 
> The details are sparse but it is definitely the warfare of the future.


----------

